
Facebook is not worth $33B (2010) - jakub_g
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/2585-facebook-is-not-worth-33000000000
======
jakub_g
Previous discussion from 2010 (including spolsky and dhh):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1719975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1719975)

